# suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry



## jaybee23 (23. Juli 2009)

*suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry*

hey 

ich suche ein spiel so ähnlich wie devil may cry halt einfach mit schwertern alles umhauen und unrealistische moves und son zeugs es soll einfach so sein das ich der king bin und alles umhaue und das in möglichst guter grafik coolen moves und viel action

kennt da jemand was gutes ?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*

X-Blades dürfte in die Richtung gehen. 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.07.2009 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> X-Blades dürfte in die Richtung gehen.
> 
> SSA




oder vielleicht sogar sacred 2. is zwar eher rollenspiel, aber an sich machst du da auch die ganze zeit nix anderes, als mit waffen und zaubern/moves gegner umzunieten. das ganze is halt verpackt in viele kleine und eine große haut-quest. und du kannst halt sehr oft deinen charakter "ausbauen" mit besseren fähigkeiten usw.


oder evlt auch "the last remnant" http://www.amazon.de/Koch-Media-GmbH-Last-Remnant/dp/B001TH3D8Y


----------



## Galford (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry*

X-Men Origins: Wolverine ist imho erstaunlich gut geworden. Wurde von Raven Software entwickelt und ist definitiv eine der besseren Filmumsetzungen. Zwar kämpft man nicht mit Schwerten, aber mit Wolverines Klingen, was jetzt nicht so der riesige Unterschied ist. Auf herumballern musst du aber verzichten. Und wie bei DMC4 (das du wahrscheinlich schon hast) sollte natürlich mit Gamepad gespielt werden. 

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/xmenoriginswolverineuncaged?q=wolverine

http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/955302-x-men-origins-wolverine/index.html

http://www.gamestats.com/objects/142/14267362/articles.html

Allerdings ist das Spiel nicht offiziell in Dt. erschienen. Aber es gibt ja genügend Händler die den Import anbieten. Ich hoffe mal du bist schon Volljährig.

http://www.okaysoft.de/ok/komplett.asp?AL=wolverine&TX=PC%A0suche

http://www2.gameware.at/info/spaces/gameware/gamewareSearch?query=wolverine&queryWhat=all&queryPlatform=all&queryGenreCode=all&queryMaxPrice=all


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry*



			
				Galford am 23.07.2009 02:37 schrieb:
			
		

> X-Men Origins: Wolverine ist imho erstaunlich gut geworden. Wurde von Raven Software entwickelt und ist definitiv eine der besseren Filmumsetzungen.


Kann ich bestätigen, das Spiel ist einfach coole & kompromisslose Action mit einem ziemlich zynischen Charakter. 

Die Handlung ist grob (!) wie im Film und ich bin persönlich der Meinung, man sollte den Film gesehen haben damit man einige Sequenzen versteht.

Ansonsten findet man solche Spiele wohl nur noch auf Konsole, Bayonetta ist ein Spiel was bald rauskommt sowie Dantes Inferno.

Alternativ die God of War Serie für die PS2 ... vorallem Teil II soll nachwievor verdammt gut aussehen. Teil 3 wird "bald" veröffentlicht.

Das wars dann aber schon mit Spielen in dieser Art "Genre", die sind für den PC wirklich verdammt selten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*



			
				Herbboy am 23.07.2009 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> oder evlt auch "the last remnant" http://www.amazon.de/Koch-Media-GmbH-Last-Remnant/dp/B001TH3D8Y


Das ist ein Rollenspiel mit Rundenspielweise. Abgesehen davon, dass die Moves / Angriffe der Charaktere an DMC und CO denken lassen können, war es das aber auch schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## jaybee23 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*

danke für die vielen empfehlungen und ja bin 18
dann werd ich x-men wohl mal anspielen sieht ja ganz nett aus was ich so an  videos gesehen hab. sacred ist da nicht so mein ding eher für die ruhigeren wintertage^^
und x-blades ist mir da schon zu "kinder-comic" mäßig ich will ja noch nen richtigen kerl der auch cool aussieht spielen

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*



			
				jaybee23 am 23.07.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die vielen empfehlungen und ja bin 18
> dann werd ich x-men wohl mal anspielen sieht ja ganz nett aus was ich so an  videos gesehen hab. sacred ist da nicht so mein ding eher für die ruhigeren wintertage^^
> und x-blades ist mir da schon zu "kinder-comic" mäßig ich will ja noch nen richtigen kerl der auch cool aussieht spielen
> 
> danke für eure hilfe




kauf dir billig ne ps2 und spiel _god of war_ und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## oceano (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry*



			
				jaybee23 am 23.07.2009 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> 
> ich suche ein spiel so ähnlich wie devil may cry halt einfach mit schwertern *alles umhauen und unrealistische moves und son zeugs es soll einfach so sein das ich der king bin und alles umhaue und das in möglichst guter grafik coolen moves und viel action*
> 
> kennt da jemand was gutes ?




Prototype ist DEIN Spiel!   

und ist ja sogar noch aktuell


----------



## crackajack (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel ähnlich Devil may cry*

Wenn es älter sein darf, wäre BloodRayne ev. auch noch was für dich.


----------



## bumi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir billig ne ps2 und spiel _god of war_ und wie sie alle heissen.


Würd ich dir auch anraten. Logisch kann die PS2 grafisch nicht mehr mithalten, aber Spiele wie God Of War (2) sehen noch immer sehr hübsch aus, dazu kommen die Devil May Cry teile sowie Ninja Gaiden und was weiss ich - die Auswahl ist da wesentlich grösser, des weiteren eignet sich ein Gamepad sowieso viel besser für Spiele dieser Art   

Und IMO ist schon allein God Of War die Anschaffung einer Sony-Konsole wert


----------



## AcidCreeper (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*

Wenn du was kostenloses willst, teste doch mal Little Fighter 2


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*



			
				bumi am 23.07.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.07.2009 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde ich auch empfehlen. Diese Art von Spielen macht ohne Gamepad eh keinen Sinn und bei der PS2 gibt es einfach eine richtig gute Auswahl. Aber, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, Ninja Gaiden gab es gar nicht auf der PS2. Die waren damals Xbox-exklusiv. Erst auf der PS3 gibts wieder ein Spiel aus dieser Reihe. 

SSA


----------



## Galford (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: suche ein spiel*

Hier wird teilweise so getan als könnte man kein Gamepad an den PC anschließen. DMC4 und Wolverine gehören auch am PC mit Gamepad gespielt. Natürlich gibt es kein God of War 1 und 2, daher ist die Anschaffung einer PS2 sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Möglichkeit.

Für Spiele in diesem Stil (also wie DMC) und als Eingabegerät für Rennspiele (es sei den man hat ein Lenkrad) sollte ein Gamepad das Minimalste sein. Nebenbei bemerkt, finde ich Rennspiele mit Tastatur zu spielen auch schrecklich. Wer also gerne Actionspiele ansich und Rennspiele zockt, sollte nicht so geizig sein und ein Gamepad kaufen, auch wenn er es nur für den PC nutzt. Wer explizit nur Ego-Shooter, Strategie und Rollenspiel spielt, braucht natürlich kein Gamepad.


----------

